# Birds in chimney- recommendation on bird "proof" cap



## bjorn773 (Oct 10, 2013)

Hello, I have a Blazeking Princess with a 6 inch ID supervent chimney and cap. I have been having problems for several years with birds in the chimney. I have had 4 live birds in the last 2 weeks and 1 that looked to have been there for awhile. I am looking for a recommendation for a new chimney cap that would be more bird resistant.


----------



## webby3650 (Oct 10, 2013)

Hart and Cooley is the parent company of Super-Vent. They make the TLC line that is the same as your Super-Vent except it's 304 SS. This cap will mount on your super-vent just fine. They show 2 spark arresters, either one will work but the pre-formed one is a breeze, it just drops over the cap. It will be bird proof. Unfortunately, it will not fit your current cap. You will have to buy this one. 
http://www.hartandcooley.com/chimney-and-vent/all-fuel-class-a-chimney/tlc-chimney-system/rain-caps


----------



## jeff_t (Oct 10, 2013)

Is this the same cap, webby?
http://www.dynamitebuys.com/store/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=4620

I have it in 8" on my metalbest pipe, but I don't see why it wouldn't work on supervent, or anything close to the same OD. I didn't buy the spark arrestor screen, but I cut a screen out of 1/2" hardware cloth. I don't need the spark arrestor, it's just to keep the birds out. The holes are big enough that it doesn't plug up easily.

The supervent deluxe rain cap just doesn't have a good way to put any kind of screen on it.


----------



## Sprinter (Oct 10, 2013)

As Jeff_t suggests, the finer meshes can get clogged pretty easy, although it's usually just very fluffy material easy to blow off.  I'd suggest a mesh small enough for the birds, but no smaller unless you need the spark arresting capability.


----------



## cableman (Oct 10, 2013)

What cap do you have deluxe or regular? I just ordered the deluxe from menards, I hope I don't start getting birds in there! Last year I had no metal ring on the one webby listed and I had no problems with birds, I guess they were able to hang out with more room and fly off! That pipe is gone and awaiting my new 6" stuff.


----------



## jeff_t (Oct 10, 2013)

I have 6" supervent to my basement, and have had a few birds come in the deluxe cap they stock at Menard's.

My sister has 8" supervent to her BK, and had a bird this summer. However, when I pulled the pipe off the stove to get it out and brush the chimney, there was no bird, just some feathers. It found its way back up 26' of pipe


----------



## webby3650 (Oct 10, 2013)

jeff_t said:


> Is this the same cap, webby?
> http://www.dynamitebuys.com/store/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=4620
> 
> I have it in 8" on my metalbest pipe, but I don't see why it wouldn't work on supervent, or anything close to the same OD. I didn't buy the spark arrestor screen, but I cut a screen out of 1/2" hardware cloth. I don't need the spark arrestor, it's just to keep the birds out. The holes are big enough that it doesn't plug up easily.
> ...


Yes, that is the same cap. Metal-bestos, Selkirk, Super-vent, and Hart&Cooley are all the same company.
I use the spark arrester to prevent birds more than anything, it has a pretty big mesh. There is no available spark arrester for the Super-vent deluxe cap that I am aware of and the one from Hart&Cooley will not fit it.


----------



## begreen (Oct 10, 2013)

Here ya go...


----------



## Sprinter (Oct 10, 2013)

begreen said:


> Here ya go...
> 
> View attachment 114221


You must have been looking all night for that...


----------



## weatherguy (Oct 10, 2013)

begreen said:


> Here ya go...
> 
> View attachment 114221


 I was just going to post a similar pic, beaten again by BG


----------



## begreen (Oct 10, 2013)

Silly minds think alike. I thought of something like this as soon as I read the OP this morning but had to wait until I got home to post. Isn't that a handsome cat? He's Italian.


----------



## bjorn773 (Oct 10, 2013)

cableman said:


> What cap do you have deluxe or regular? I just ordered the deluxe from menards, I hope I don't start getting birds in there! Last year I had no metal ring on the one webby listed and I had no problems with birds, I guess they were able to hang out with more room and fly off! That pipe is gone and awaiting my new 6" stuff.


 I have the deluxe cap... been getting a couple of birds a year for last 10 years. This year is just worse than usual. I tried putting hardware cloth inside that cap, but it plugged up after about a month. I'm looking at this one from amazon, anyone used it?

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001D1FWGC/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A22BC1FJGECFCG


----------



## webby3650 (Oct 10, 2013)

It might fit, but it's best to stick with the cap thats made for your chimney system. How bout the one I linked above?


----------



## bjorn773 (Oct 10, 2013)

webby3650 said:


> It might fit, but it's best to stick with the cap thats made for your chimney system. How bout the one I linked above?


 My fear would be the size of the screen looks pretty small, I'm afraid it might plug up.


----------



## webby3650 (Oct 11, 2013)

bjorn773 said:


> My fear would be the size of the screen looks pretty small, I'm afraid it might plug up.


Then you need to adjust your burning practices
This screen is standard and should not present a problem.


----------



## cableman (Oct 11, 2013)

Wonder if some of those pigeon spikes they put on buildings would work on the  deluxe  cap!


----------



## cableman (Oct 18, 2013)

Modded my deluxe cap! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Used some ss lashing wire, should help a bit keeping birds out! Ive never used it but from reading here i figure id try something.


----------



## Heatsource (Oct 19, 2013)

bjorn773 said:


> I have the deluxe cap... been getting a couple of birds a year for last 10 years. This year is just worse than usual. I tried putting hardware cloth inside that cap, but it plugged up after about a month. I'm looking at this one from amazon, anyone used it?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001D1FWGC/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A22BC1FJGECFCG



yes, the gaurdian is a super good cap. 
technically you are never supposed to mix and match brands, but it will work
lifetime warrantee, very heavy ss- beefier than the average cap!


----------



## madpogue (Apr 23, 2015)

cableman said:


> Modded my deluxe cap!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hey, excuse the necro-post from a n00b, but I DID do a search. We have this exact same cap, and still getting birds in the stack. We had the dude who installed it (wife does NOT want me on the roof, but I digress....) put a spark arrestor on, but he put it on the OUTSIDE, between that bottom ring and the outer cylinder:


So the top of the outer cylinder is wide open, and given its shape, it's an inviting location for birds. They can drop in from above, go around the flat cap that's directly above the pipe, and whoosh, down the pipe. Got lucky (well, the bird did...) one day when we happened to be there, had to open the pipe inside the cabin, then take a window screen out to let him fly out. Three others weren't so lucky.

So I'm thinking, he shoulda put the spark arrestor on the INSIDE, between the pipe and the flat top, where you put that SS wire. So whether a bird goes in from the outside or the top, she'll be stopped at the pipe.

Another option I thought of was to find some bulk material that the spark arrestor is made of (presumably some SS, 304 or the like), and cut a round piece of it, big enough to cover the open top of the outer cylinder. Bend the outer edge down so it's like an upside-down pie crust, then SS fender washers and screws/nuts to fasten it to the top of the outer cylinder. This would keep them from getting inside the thing anywhere, so they wouldn't leave any nests up there either (haven't had that happen --- yet --- ).

Anybody have any thoughts on whether that would work?


----------



## cableman (Apr 23, 2015)

So far i havnt had any birds fall down the pipe yet that i know of, guess ill find out soon as it needs a cleaning. All was good last year. 
Sounds like your idea will work also, just more to get plugged up.


----------



## madpogue (Apr 23, 2015)

cableman said:


> Sounds like your idea will work also, just more to get plugged up.


 Yeah that's why I'm trying to decide between the options. So far I've had ZERO plugging-up of the spark arrestor where it is on the outside, so I'm hoping that means that a piece across the top won't either. Do you remember the diameter of that top opening (aprx)? Seems like to be safe, I should get myself a 12" x 12" square.


----------



## cableman (Apr 23, 2015)

Id say 12x12 should do it


----------



## madpogue (Apr 23, 2015)

Cool thanks. Now to find someone to crawl up there (or convince the wife that I'm not gonna die doing it myself....)


----------



## GeneralBill (Apr 23, 2015)

I took a 3x3 ft piece of chicken wire and formed it around the top. Then drew a galvanized wire around the base and cinched it. It's worked for 5 years, still looks fine, at least to me. The wire gets creosote coated, but not nearly enough to ruin draft.


----------



## madpogue (Apr 24, 2015)

Cool, I like the idea of using a big enough piece to wrap around the base. Think I'll still go with the expanded stainless, though; around here, the chicken wire will eventually rust out, and I want to do this _once_.


----------



## Osage (Apr 24, 2015)

Oddly enough just yesterday early in the morning I kept hearing something making a banging noise in the living room. When I went in the room to see what was going on I walked by the stove and heard it. I got a flash light and discovered a male Bluebird in the stove. There was a small pile of creosote on the bottom of the stove beside him. Maybe I should of left him in there for a day or two, would have gave a whole new meaning to the title sooteater  !


----------



## madpogue (Apr 24, 2015)

^^^^ Yeah, but when he was done, he'd be a blackbird.....


----------



## begreen (Apr 24, 2015)

Poor little guy. Maybe put a plastic bag over the chimney top for the summer?


----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 24, 2015)




----------



## begreen (Apr 24, 2015)

Clean chimney!


----------



## madpogue (Apr 24, 2015)

Raccoon's note to self - remember, body is round, stay out of small square spaces.....


----------



## Oldman47 (Apr 24, 2015)

Looks plugged up to me.


----------



## firefighterjake (Apr 26, 2015)

BrotherBart said:


> View attachment 157444



Not using ferrets any more I see . . .


----------



## Otis B Driftwood (Apr 27, 2015)

Get a cat.


----------

